# Interesting 1xAA- Bushnell TRKR T150L



## TheShadowGuy (Jul 27, 2016)

Perusing the local mart of walls the other day led me to this interesting light:






$20 for a 1xAA light of reasonable quality with additional modes? Hmm. Let's see what their purported numbers are!






This looks kinda familiar. It's almost like a budget Nitecore EA11, trading modes and features for a probably gimmicky "blood tracking" mode and a significantly lower price point.
Not bad, really. If they added a low mode at the least this would be a real winner on paper. 

I didn't make the impulse purchase at this time, but if I do I'll post my impressions here.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 28, 2016)

Interesting.

How does it change colors? Mode changing clicky?


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Jul 28, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Interesting.
> 
> How does it change colors? Mode changing clicky?



I'm not sure. I'd have to buy one I think. 
FOR SCIENCE.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 28, 2016)

For science... I need to try that one on my wife sometime. 

I tried the T100L a while ago. You click to high, then a 2nd click got you to a red firefly mode where a ring around the bezel turns on as red. 

I just wondered how the T150L goes from white, to red to blue. If it twists or has a separate switch I'm all over it. If it clicks via tail switch, no thanks. 

Next time we go to the mart of walls searching out $5 movies I'll check out some flashlights.
I need some more stockpile of carbon zinc Rayovacs anyway. (There slimmer case and lower output are ideal for really old flashlights).


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 1, 2016)

It does the latter, so you might not be interested. I've had it for over a year, and it does work well for me. Obviously white gets used the most. I also have a larger model, that takes 9AA. I'm in law enforcement, and also do security work. I monitor some theaters and the red and blue are helpful. The batteries hold up nicely. Haven't needed to use the larger model for self protection as yet, and would only do so as one of a couple of last resources. I'de hate to be on the receiving end. But that was a thought when I purchased it to be truthful.


----------



## Onthebrightside (Sep 26, 2016)

You should try it with a 14500, this light works very well with one. I love it.


----------

